# Separate /usr on Linux requires initramfs question [SOLVED]

## todd93

Hi, I apologize if this question annoys anyone, but I am quite confused on this subject. I have neglected my install and haven't updated in a while. When this came up in the news yesterday, I have been trying to search out an answer to this. I don't think I have / and /usr on separate file systems, but I'm not sure. I was hoping someone could tell me exactly what it is I need to do to make my gentoo install happy. I did look at the wiki, but it just confused me further. Here is my fstab just for information purposes:

```

# <partition>      <mountpoint>      <type>   <opts>         <dump/pass>

/dev/sdb1          /boot           ext3    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sdb2          none            swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sdb3          /               ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/sr1                                         /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto$

/dev/sda2          /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g  defaults,rw,user,umask=0 0 0

```

I would appreciate any and all help I can get.

Thanks!

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Fri Oct 25, 2013 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anbc

issue the following command in a terminal window to see your mount points

```
# mount | column -t
```

Here is an example of some output

```
/dev/sda     on  /                         type  btrfs        (rw,noatime,ssd,space_cache)

proc         on  /proc                     type  proc         (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs        on  /run                      type  tmpfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=3289304k,mode=755)

sysfs        on  /sys                      type  sysfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev         on  /dev                      type  devtmpfs     (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=4111250,mode=755)

cgroup_root  on  /sys/fs/cgroup            type  tmpfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc       on  /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc     type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset       on  /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset     type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu          on  /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu        type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct      on  /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct    type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer      on  /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer    type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

bfqio        on  /sys/fs/cgroup/bfqio      type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,bfqio)

mqueue       on  /dev/mqueue               type  mqueue       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devpts       on  /dev/pts                  type  devpts       (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm          on  /dev/shm                  type  tmpfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sdb     on  /home                     type  btrfs        (rw,noatime,subvol=HOME)

tmpfs        on  /tmp                      type  tmpfs        (rw,noatime,nodiratime)

binfmt_misc  on  /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc  type  binfmt_misc  (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)
```

You can see that /usr is not explicitly mounted on a separate partition. 

If your /usr is not on a separate partition then no changes need to be made to your system (if I have understood your question)

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *anbc wrote:*   

> issue the following command in a terminal window to see your mount points
> 
> ```
> # mount | column -t
> ```
> ...

 

Nice use of column. Somehow it never occured to me before. Thanks.

----------

## anbc

 *Quote:*   

> Nice use of column. Somehow it never occured to me before. Thanks.

 

No prob! I love finding tidbits like this, too.

----------

## todd93

 *anbc wrote:*   

> issue the following command in a terminal window to see your mount points
> 
> ```
> # mount | column -t
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you so much, this is what I love about Gentoo, the little tricks that you can use to find out what you need! here's the output of mount points:

```

# mount | column -t

rootfs       on  /                         type  rootfs       (rw)

/dev/sdb3    on  /                         type  ext3         (rw,noatime,commit=0)

proc         on  /proc                     type  proc         (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs        on  /run                      type  tmpfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

udev         on  /dev                      type  devtmpfs     (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=490391,mode=755)

devpts       on  /dev/pts                  type  devpts       (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm          on  /dev/shm                  type  tmpfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs        on  /sys                      type  sysfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs      on  /sys/kernel/debug         type  debugfs      (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root  on  /sys/fs/cgroup            type  tmpfs        (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc       on  /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc     type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpu          on  /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu        type  cgroup       (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

/dev/sdb1    on  /boot                     type  ext3         (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda2    on  /mnt/windows              type  fuseblk      (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)

binfmt_misc  on  /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc  type  binfmt_misc  (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

usbfs        on  /proc/bus/usb             type  usbfs        (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

----------

## cwr

Won't df tell you?

Will

----------

## todd93

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Won't df tell you?
> 
> Will

 

what's df?

----------

## ulenrich

man 1 df

will tell you if you have

```
$ equery b $(which df)

 * Searching for /bin/df ... 

sys-apps/coreutils-8.21 (/bin/df)
```

----------

## todd93

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> man 1 df
> 
> will tell you if you have
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oh, okay, gotcha, and yes it does, thank you!

```

 # df

Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs         960309992  97152724 814376300  11% /

/dev/root      960309992  97152724 814376300  11% /

tmpfs            1994768       668   1994100   1% /run

udev               10240         0     10240   0% /dev

shm              1994768       192   1994576   1% /dev/shm

cgroup_root        10240         0     10240   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sdb1         108865     90759     12485  88% /boot

/dev/sda2      976657404 718062164 258595240  74% /mnt/windows

```

----------

## ulenrich

You can boot linux without an initrd, if you have all compiled into the kernel needed to mount / (root partition) , because you don't have any seperate /usr, which one could see looking at your /etc/fstab. But I didn't want to miss the chance of RTFM regarding df  :Smile: 

----------

